# Dark Beginnings



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is the first short for my new character, Commissar Mathias Tahlmil of the VX Praetorian Guard Regiment, be kind wrote this in about ten minutes:victory:, the backstory is he has just been captured by a Dark Eldar and taken to his torture chambers and is preparing to escape.

++++++++

Cadet-Commissar Mathias Tahlmil screamed out in agony as a Dark Eldar pushed his triangular blade into the young Imperial’s chest, twisting there was a crunch as bone shattered and sinews tore. It pulled itself closer and let a split tongue slip between sharpened teeth, it licked his cheek, the Imperial struggled in his restraints and grinned as he head butted the creature snarling “Xeno bastard!” he opened his mouth to say something else but it was drowned out by the electrical noise of a humming blue blade cutting into his left eye.

And yet the Imperial still fought his captor. Fists balled he tried to bring them up into the torturer only to be held in place as the razor sharp wires around his wrists bit deep. The Dark Eldar tilted its head as his eyeball came free, dropping to the ground it pressed one booted foot downwards and sent white viscera splattering in all directions. Tahlmil wept as his eye was burned shut, the Dark Eldar clearly enjoying every moment of it due to the lipless smile etched upon his face.

And then the restraints broke. Suddenly the Commissar’s right fist came up and caught the foul beast in the jaw, sending it tumbling backwards the Xeno hissed “Foolish Mon-Keigh do you not realise what you have begun?” and leapt forwards, a small yet wicked scalpel in its left hand. The Dark Eldar landed on Tahlmil, bringing its makeshift weapon down on the head of the Commissar who in turn gripped a saw on a bloody tray next to the stone slab and punched it upwards, straight through its heart. The Xeno gasped once, blood seeping from every orifice and dripping onto Tahlmil who pushed the lifeless corpse aside and all went black.

++++++++

Tahlmil awoke with a startle, covered in bloody bandages and sweat he looked around the dark lit interior, utter fear taking over him as he remembered the savage Dark Eldar and muttered “Not again….Not again” and rocked back and forth, clutching his knees a man in a red greatcoat and white helmet burst in, Laspistol in hand and found the young Commissar with tears strolling down his face. The man holstered his weapon and moved forwards saying “Mathias Tahlmil, it is a pleasure to meet you my name is
Adjutant-Captain Albrecht of the VX Praetorian, I am to take you to your next assignment”.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

No comments? Anyone?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Still no comments


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

For a ten minute write-up, its pretty good, Dark Angel. Curious as to how he escaped, guess the Praetorians bailed him out. Is there going to be more or is this it?


----------

